# WTB CTS1305



## Fisher777 (Nov 28, 2019)

Anyone got any used custom rods by Nick or Bryan they’d like to sell? Down here at the outer banks now. Let me know.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you checked Frank and Frans, TWs or Oceans East


----------



## Fisher777 (Nov 28, 2019)

I checked TWs today and they were out. I’ll check the other 2 out tomorrow. I planned to do that but wanted to see if there were any used ones out there as well. Thanks 👍🏼


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Fisher777 said:


> I checked TWs today and they were out. I’ll check the other 2 out tomorrow. I planned to do that but wanted to see if there were any used ones out there as well. Thanks 👍🏼


You missed the 1305 one that was for sale a few weeks ago. It was a great deal. Used ones get scooped up like real estate on the OBX right now... Don't forget to check the Kitty Hawk store .. Seems Nick posted some on his FB page recently but Im not certain at this moment


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Nick has some new 1305's on his regular store website, not Zuckerberg site.


----------

